
10 Daily Habits of the Most Successful Entrepreneurs - codingcoop
https://medium.com/swlh/10-daily-habits-of-the-most-successful-entrepreneurs-9a0bb5e9e91b
======
kendrawph
Good stuff. At the end of the day - self discipline and focus are the keys to
success.

